# The Kingdom of Malinas YA fantasy



## Mouse (Jul 15, 2014)

I wasn't really going to announce this, but I don't want to be spamming up everybody else's threads so... 

I wrote this a long time ago (when I was 17) and it was the first novel I wrote about humans! I self-published it when it wasn't very good, then a couple of years ago, I removed it from publication. Over the past few months I've had beta reads from our lovely alchemist and springs and have worked at making this something which I'm happy with. I've been giving it an extra spit and polish over the past few weeks and yesterday and today, got the files up on Amazon and Smashwords. It's available in a few different file types.

Please take a look!







The Kingdom of Malinas (The Power of Malinas Book 1) eBook: E.J. Tett: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

The Kingdom of Malinas, an Ebook by E.J. Tett

E.J Tett


----------



## J Riff (Jul 15, 2014)

The review on the Amazon page, by JL Dobias... mildly castigates members of the Chrons board for not posting glowing reviews. Don't we have anything to say? Are we partial> ? 
 I'll say it's great even though I haven't read it.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd not seen that review until today because I took it off Amazon pretty soon after I'd put it up on there originally. I know he'd reviewed it on Goodreads. 

Anyway.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 15, 2014)

J Riff said:


> The review on the Amazon page, by JL Dobias... mildly castigates members of the Chrons board for not posting glowing reviews. Don't we have anything to say? Are we partial> ?
> I'll say it's great even though I haven't read it.



Oh, gosh, they do, don't they. Could be a thread in that. Off I go....


----------



## alchemist (Jul 15, 2014)

Congratulations, Mouse!

(even though you'd done it once already!)

Let's just hope your readership don't get their genres mixed up ("Now, little Billy. You loved Malinas so let's see what her next book is about... oh, a talking dog, how lovely, And -- OH MY GOD, I WASN'T EXPECTING THAT!")


----------



## Mouse (Jul 15, 2014)

alchemist said:


> Let's just hope your readership don't get their genres mixed up ("Now, little Billy. You loved Malinas so let's see what her next book is about... oh, a talking dog, how lovely, And -- OH MY GOD, I WASN'T EXPECTING THAT!")



 

Cheers, dude.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 16, 2014)

I see the review has been changed now and the bit about the Chronners not supporting each other has been removed.

Anyway, I won't review, mainly because I did beta, but I'd certainly recommend it as a good, fun read with, of course cos it's Em, fabulous characters. And a dragon. 

I laughed at that, Alc. Now, there'd be a fascinating review in that.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 16, 2014)

Threes dragons! 

I'm always very happy for reviews, recs and support of any kind. Even congrats are nice. I know Perpster reviewed the original, very honestly, on Goodreads for me too.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 16, 2014)

Has anyone else downloaded Casting Shadows in .mobi format? I had no problem (once I read the instructions) getting Malinas onto my iPad Kindle app, but Casting Shadows is throwing an error every time.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 16, 2014)

I just tried emailing the mobi file to my Kindle, TDZ, and got an error message back. I don't understand the message so, um... Can you download the PDF file? I have no idea what's up with the mobi, I might have to upload it again. (And I have now realised I do still have the lightening/lightning thing going on).


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, I'm sure I can use the PDF instead -- I have one of those in there, already.

And now, oddly enough, it appears everything ELSE in my Kindle app has disappeared! Grrrr.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh no, I hope that's not my fault!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 16, 2014)

You broke it.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 16, 2014)

Eeeeek! CS has made hundreds of downloads (cos it's free, I guess!) and nobody's complained so I don't know if it's a new occurrence!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 17, 2014)

Whew! I found all my other stuff, so you're off the hook. 

Apparently the interface changed, when I updated the IOS version a few days ago -- it was still showing things the old way even after the update, but I think when I ran the sync, looking for your other book, it switched it on me.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 17, 2014)

Definitely phew! Would've felt awful if you'd lost all your stuff.


----------



## Juliana (Jul 17, 2014)

Just saw this! Have bought and looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 17, 2014)

I feel a bit weird that people are actually buying it!  Thanks, Juliana, I really hope you like it.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for informing about Smashwords, Mouse.

I'm just past ch6. enjoying it, but need a Ginger Tea. Very hot tonight. I'm so many decades past YA I can enjoy the Famous Five.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you! 

I read YA a fair bit. The last one I read was _The Death Collector_ by Justin Richards. It was pretty good, had dino-skeleton monsters and re-animated corpses in it.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 19, 2014)

Where is Casting Shadows?
Quite enjoyed "The Kingdom of Malinas".  Gives me the encouragement to fix my 20 year old "Jorath's Quest" and publish it on Smashwords and Amazon.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2014)

Casting Shadows is free, here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7894


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not generally so keen on "horror" genre, but it covers a wide field. I'll have a go 
*Thanks.*
Been busy researching space agencies and UFO stuff today so not got much real reading or writing done. I'll put summary of my research on my blog.

Where do I get the further misdeeds of Millicent?
The Empress Graves
The Barbarians' Key


----------



## Mouse (Jul 20, 2014)

Yep, she returns for more evil! I'm working on TEG at the mo too.

I should add - if anybody needs help formatting for Smashwords, I'm happy to impart wisdom! I might start a thread/blog on it at some point.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations on revisiting one of your earlier works and putting it out there


----------



## Mouse (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Juliana (Jul 21, 2014)

Half way through and thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you! I'm glad.


----------

